# AutoGlym Surface Detailing Clay Kit - review 2



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Just to add to the write up by Jim W, I used my AG kit today and a few of my findings do mirror those of Jim's but here are my thoughts and opinions on the kit.

The clay

I did find the clay a bit soft causing it to spread and stretch quickly making it very thin even with almost no pressure and relatively little use. I would look at this in one of two ways, if your using the clay and hardly picking anything up then constantly folding and working the bar could be a bit unnecessary ! However if your picking up loads of dirt and embedded items from the paint or its your first time using a clay bar then I think having to constantly fold and work the bar would be a good thing for obvious reasons. I found the pick up was better than I had expected with it picking up the same spots that the megs quick clay kit simply couldnt touch.

The Rapid detailer/clay lube

The fisrt thing that struck me about the lube was the smell, it smells like the old blue window cleaner that your mum use to use ! (possible level of spirit content ?) The lubricity of the product is very impressive and allows the clay to be effortlessly moved around the panel and is easily wiped off with the supplied MF cloth. I varied the amount of lube used from relatively little to a lot and there was no marring or noticable reduction in how well the clay moved around the panel. (Obviously I'd always advocate using too much lube as oppose to too little !)

Once I had finished claying I decided to try out the Lube/Rapid Detailer as just a detailer and to begin with I did think that given the lubricity of it, it would be of little use as a QD and would smear far too much to be effective. My first application seemed to confirm my thoughts with a degree of smearing but after trying again and using it quite sparingly I thought that it acquitted itself well and left the bonnet clean, smear free and after a bit of buffing with a resonable shine.

In comparison

Obviously this is a comparable alternative to the Megs "Smooth surface clay kit" and I would say that in comparison to the Megs QD the AG Rapid detailer is not quite as easy or quick to use as a detailer and I didnt find it to be a "wipe on, wipe off" product as it did reqiure a degree of buffing to remove all of the product (Perhaps I used too much ?) but as a clay lube it is IMO far more effective and easier to use than Megs QD.

I think the AG clay bar itself is a bit too soft but as a result is easier to work and fold than the megs bar (although you get 2 bars in the megs kit) and the pick up of the AG clay in my experaince was better than the megs bar I've used to do the same job. Given the choice I would much prefer AG SRP over the cleaner wax you get in the Megs kit and both kits come with a MF cloth but the AG kit also has the Perfect Polishing Cloth.

To sum up !

All in all a very practical and comprehensive kit that's easy to use and IMO is as good if not slightly better than the afore mentioned closely priced kit. I think it would be ideal for someone trying clay for the first time and expands the ever growing list of products available to us, which can only be a good thing.

Once again my thanks to Autoglym :thumb:


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks for sharing your views.:thumb:

Intersting that you thought that clay being too maleable is a bad thing. If it picking up debris that other clays don't then it must be a good thing?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

looks a good litle kit, with the lube, cloth and SRP bottle. I suspect the softer clay will come into its own in colder conditions, especially when the cars are cold to the touch, as many clays get very hard very quickly and can easily marr in colder temps.

Look forward to hearing about the paint cleaner next


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

TheProtector said:


> Thanks for sharing your views.:thumb:
> 
> Intersting that you thought that clay being too maleable is a bad thing. If it picking up debris that other clays don't then it must be a good thing?


Your welcome !

I wouldnt say it was a bad thing and perhaps I was being over critical but the softness became apparant very quickly (it was hot today), as I said I think you can take it one of two ways and obviously there's nothing wrong with a clay being easy to work and having a good pick up but it did seem to spread out very easily and quickly which could mean your working it far more than may be necessary in relation to how much it's picking up (Obviously it's far better to work the clay too much as oppose to not enough !). Had it not been for Jim W making the same comment in his review I would have thought it was just me ! Perhaps I'm just getting too used to BH Regular Autoclay  :thumb:


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Great review/write-up uruk 

I'm actually surprised its taken AG this long to launch a Clay.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice review - thanks for sharing


----------

